# Oral HGH ?



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i was wondering if ther are any good GH orals available at a decnt price .. iv had a look about and dont really know what 1's are good and whats crap tbh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are no oral GH supplements that are worth any money....


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It's all crap the only decent HGH is the injectable sort or using peptides to boost your own production.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I'm correct there are no real HGH orals.

OTC HGH orals are nowhere near... basically they are all crap.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw HGH patches the other day, no idea if they are any good though.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> It's all crap the only decent HGH is the injectable sort or using peptides to boost your own production.


yeah i kinda thought that but was worth asking


----------

